# Benders faux



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a wall I did in my house. I don't know the first thing about faux, it was just an experiment.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

looks good i guess, i dont do faux so who am i to make a good comment tho.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the look alot! :thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

What product is it?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It is nothing more than 2 colors of flat latex, top coated with a gloss varnish.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Got a little gold in there, or is that copper, or just some colors you had left over.Looks good man.
I do a little of that, but really don't like to. I like to know when the job is going to be over.


----------



## bhamsoxfan (Dec 29, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> looks good i guess, i dont do faux so who am i to make a good comment tho.


If you know what you like, and you like what you see, you can make any comment you want.

I like it, too.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Smart job there Bender :thumbsup: Pat yourself on the back for that one :icon_cool:


----------



## cy hundley (Aug 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> It is nothing more than 2 colors of flat latex, top coated with a gloss varnish.


Hey Bender, just getting to this, your wall looks real good. Just wondering what you used to apply the paint with or the application method, and what type of varnish. Thanks


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks good. 

Something I have been wanting to try. Been thinking about getting some sheet squares (12x12) that Home Depot sells and practice on them.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks great, home is the best place to perfect faux skills. I am always changing the walls here when I find new products to fiddle with.
What tools did you use to get that effect?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I am going to offer you a compliment, I am a decorative painter and have been for years and if I understand you right that this is just 2 colors of flat paint I think you have found your calling! I have did faux for some pretty big names over the years doing finish not that much different than that one and made upward $6 a sf for finishes like that. I am guessing that you troweled one flat latex over the other?! The application of the clear gloss was very smart as at first glance I thought it was VP. I think that you could make a lot of money from that finish in different colors. Keep this one thing in mind, change the color of the ceiling, I like going 50% darker then my fauxed walls! Here is an example of what I am talking about - before and after. Keep in mind that I have been doing this for 20+ years and I woodgrain and everything.

Notice in the pic how dark the ceiling is and how it helps the walls stand out, it also helps the trayed area which is gilded stand out as well. I spent 7 months in this house and made over $100K and I would say that you could do this in no time at all.

Watch YouTube Videos, you may laugh but those guys are giving you a gift showing you how to do it as from the looks of your finish it seems to me your a natural!


----------



## cy hundley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Foil, Very nice work and good advice, I am an aspiring faux painter as well. Question: The look you created with the dark ceiling does bring out your wall work nicely, however what if the client does not want that dark of an area, It is a very dramatic change in feel. If you were to do the same wall dressing but with a lighter feel to the space what would you suggest, less dark on walls, just an accent wall or two? maybe cieling 50% lighter than wall? 
Thanks....Cy


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

That is the poodle's undercarriage Bender.

Get in there :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks again guys Especially Foil. Coming from you I take that as quite a compliment.

Well now I'm almost embarrassed to say how I did that
First I taped and caulked my perimeter with 12' masking.
Then I simply thinned a light beige (about 40% with just water and flotrol)
I rolled out the wall really quick and then layed a piece of lightweight plastic over the wet paint, then carefully pulled it off.
Then I did it with the dark brown.
Then the light beige and dark brown once again.

What happened is the air bubbles got trapped and collected less color then the parts where the plastic layed flat. I also took two big handfuls of rags and gently pushed on the plastic here and there.

I was shooting for a "distressed leather" look but ended up with this
Thats why I used the colors I did.

Cy, the varnish is a waterborne, brushed with a 3' XL


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I can tell you some of my favorite finishes started out as a sample gone wrong! :thumbsup: 
Cy,

Dont really know how to answer your question as I have never had a homeowner that said no to one of my suggestions. Even when I do regualar painting (not very often) I paint the ceiling 25% of the wall color as I hate white anything. To me a house should be warm and inviting and the color white is just to blah for me and by the time I get done to blah for the homeowner as well.
Keep this in mind painting is sales, they want walls you need to get them to do ceilings as well. Darker or toned ceilings show off everything they have below (art, tile, hardwood, wall color, wallpaper, trim, window coverings and much more) leave it white and it is just BLAH!


----------



## cy hundley (Aug 17, 2008)

Bender, Thanks for the tecnique, it turned out very good no matter what you were going for!

Foil, Thank you for the response the insight and the advice. It all makes sense to me.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

To Bender & Foil:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

aaron,

I dont get it, your not worthy? Common dude I have seen your website and you do amazing work and I know how hard it is to get work in Florida as I just moved from Winter Haven 6 months ago! Faux is a great business however the jobs are few and far between in compairson to straight painting. When I land a job I can be on it from 1 day to 2 years (no kidding I did 1 job for 2 years - commercial) 198,000 sf of faux!!! I did it from 1999 - 2001 and man it was a damn nightmare! Great having job security though as that guy could never make up his mind! I wish that they had better cameras back then though but here are 2 pics that I scanned in last week.

This pic was taken before all the walls were finished, but in the pic on the left was a 100'L x 30' wide entry with faux marbled columns and crown, and there is 3 conference rooms downstairs, 8 upstairs and 50 15'x18' office spaces and a center area that is 175'L x 100'W with 11' ceilings. If you see the columns there, you can see what I did and there is over 100 of them in the building, over 6000 lin ft of crown. If you look over the elevator doors there is a gold leafed plaque (around the building there is over 60 of those). The pic to the right was one of 5 staircases which we fauxed everything and I did the antiqued gold patina to the railing not to mention that all the floor is a faux grainte on concrete! The surround to the elevator is all faux marble to match the columns. To me the place was way over done but I like to go where there is money!

Oh yeah, I forgot about the 140 statues that we made look like Sienna marble - that way just friggin insane!!!


----------

